# Kenpo sparring format



## Epa (Dec 21, 2005)

I was curious as to how people spar in EPAK. I'm not a Kenpo practitioner and I've never actually worked with a Kenpo practitioner. I've searched through the forum and I've seen references to sparring, sometimes called freestyle. So how do you freestyle? Do you use gear? Is it continuous sparring or point style? Is it done with control or with power? Basically, what are the elements that are important to kenpo style sparring. I know the answers will vary between different schools, but I would think there would be certain common points. Thanks for the help. 

Eric​


----------



## Southwell (Dec 21, 2005)

In our club, we spar as much as possible mostly continous with gear [some more than others] we also do some point fighting for the tournament fighters.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 21, 2005)

I feel the term freestyle is a misnomer. You should probably be working on something specific or you are not learning. It is just a win or lose situation; so the answer is yes, it is controlled, power is also implimented for timming and conditioning.
Sean


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 21, 2005)

Sport Light Contact is probably what we work the least.
Continuous moderate contact to body, light to face, with sparring gear the most.
Full contact kickboxing weekly, for those that want it (leg kicks inside/ouside, etc.)
Light "Kenpo" sparring with no gear, light contact, but sweeps, buckles, & techniques encouraged.
Rhythym sparring (Dave Thompson's) every couple of weeks - this is a your turn - my turn kind of sparring.  Focuses on target acquisition and versitility of our plethora of natural weapons.
Maybe some other stuff also, staff, stick or knife (always light contact).  Hubba drill, shadow boxing/kickboxing, and of course boxing contact drills.

-Michael


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 22, 2005)

In our school we do a few variations of sparring.  Continuous -mod contact-2 minute rounds with rotating partners.  Take down sparring -mod contact with throws and grappling.  Tournament sparring with points.  
Freestyle sparring is the utilization of basic manuevers, hands and feet implementing techniques as the student progresses through the ranks.  Yellow belt freestyle in our curriculum is learning the basic foot manuevers and basic punches, and closing the distance where orange belt introduces kicks and heel palms.. Purple more sophisticated movements and so on.  These Freestyle tecs are a drill in our school and hopefully the student will use them when sparring.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 22, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> In our school we do a few variations of sparring. Continuous -mod contact-2 minute rounds with rotating partners. Take down sparring -mod contact with throws and grappling. Tournament sparring with points.
> Freestyle sparring is the utilization of basic manuevers, hands and feet implementing techniques as the student progresses through the ranks. Yellow belt freestyle in our curriculum is learning the basic foot manuevers and basic punches, and closing the distance where orange belt introduces kicks and heel palms.. Purple more sophisticated movements and so on. These Freestyle tecs are a drill in our school and hopefully the student will use them when sparring.


Nice progression and combos Tess!  In our school we have an _impact class_ rather than pure sparring, although some freestyle/point type sparring stuff is included.  We are drilling self defense techs and other drills in our gear in an effort to get a little closer to reality, in terms of impact and timing.  One of the goals is to involve the students in observations of each other, and to work to break down defenses while developing new offensive tactics in the process.  Grappling is a long term goal, and something I think is very important.:asian:


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 22, 2005)

Basics basics basics. We teach our students to move first, while maintaining their stance and balance. Then we introduce distance drills where they have to maintain distance between them and an opponent without strikes. Then with strikes, but no contact. Short time later, light contact if you don't move. Short time after that they'll usually be ready to light spar, and they work their way up to full tilt boogie. Techniques, takedowns, etc.


----------

